# Community > RIP >  Rip - Kaiser Metz

## northdude

One of the first to leave us from when i first joined here from memory was Kaiser Metz car accident i believe

----------


## Tommy

Yep, Victor was passenger in a car accident in Thailand. Real nice guy too.

----------


## tiroahunta

Im presuming thats their usernames..? Sad anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## northdude

> I’m presuming that’s their usernames..? Sad anyway. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes his user name hasnt changed to the different colour tho

----------


## Spanners

> yes his user name hasnt changed to the different colour tho


Wasn’t aware. 
Have updated

----------


## risshans

Rip Kaiser Metz

----------


## csmiffy

forum member @redrover, Evan Rait passed on the 20 January, funeral tomorrow but I have no details of that
RIP mate

----------


## Mathias

RIP Evan

----------


## csmiffy

Posted funeral details in another thread but here again
Evans life celebration; Whenua Tapu Crematorium Chapel on Tuesday 26 January at 11 am

----------


## 308mate

Video of Victor discussing Cerakote. Didn't know him personally but know people who did, by all accounts a top bloke. RIP.

https://youtu.be/L92tLOrvAYY

----------

